# FROM DISH: Official Fix List for L180



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Here it is, straight from Eldon on a Saturday morning...The official list of fixes for L180:

1. N-day EPG alt. stream type
2. Sirius Support (5000, 6000 satellite channel support)

3. Crash fixed - memory leak in guide could cause random crashes.

4. PIP crash - fixed a problem where key sequence could cause a crash.

5. OTA channels being lost ( in list but could not tune to them )

6. Subscription over PPV

7. Copyright text in system info screen updated to new style.

8. Duplicated OTA digital channels in the timer create menu - fixed.

9. Fix for discrete power On/Off not behaving correctly

10. OTA Timer Fix: Timer for DVR of OTA DTV channel does not fire if already tuned to any OTA channel

11. LED Behavior Fix. The unit has several LED's ON even though the power LED is OFF when it comes up.

12. Fix for receiver not dialing out correctly

13. Timer Fixes: Overlapping timers behave badly, not firing, timers in general

14. Aspect ratio fixes (Stretch & Zoom Modes)


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

Stretch 2 is a keeper for me on my 4x3 Sony 61HS30!!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Do we need to start an Official Broke List for L180 for all things that were working but are now no longer working with L180?!

:nono2:


----------



## fox200 (Mar 21, 2004)

Mark,

Number 5 on your list may not be fixed. I just had to re-enter all ota channels
again to get them to work. They worked for about 12 hours before going out.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I've had pre-existing timers not fire since L180. Tried to create one via the guide, and it wouldn't save it. "Done" worked, but it never made it to the event list or show up as a red dot in the program guide.

I did a power-button reboot, and can now create new timers. Have to wait an hour to see if it works, and if pre-L180 timers will now fire.

I'll report back on this later.

Edit: Newly-created timers now fire. Will know about pre-L180 timers in 2 hours.

Final Update: pre-L180 timers did work. Apparently, it needed a reboot AFTER the reboot that loaded L180.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Sure am glad they fixed that copyright text. That inconsistency was driving me crazy!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I told you guys that you needed to do a reboot after L180 installed. Any new (or still existing) bugs need to reported in their own threads please, not in this thread.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I verified my timers were intact and that one did fire before I left home.

Sequence of events were that while L180 was spooling, my 921 was on and being watched. As soon as I shut it off it began the install process. I power cord rebooted as you requested Mark before doing anything else after completing the install process.

One difference- I did not have to redo my locals with a new scan as you suggested, Mark. They were all there as before in the list and all worked when accessed. Sorry, but I was late to leave for the airport so I didn't have any more time to verify timers that were still listed and I did NOT check my WJWB DVR functions to see if they now worked. That will have to wait until when I return from NAB in a week. 

Glad yours worked Simon afte reboot becaue I have quite a few to record while away this week. I hope mine do OK since I didn't rescan the channels as Mark suggested.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I told you guys that you needed to do a reboot after L180 installed. Any new (or still existing) bugs need to reported in their own threads please, not in this thread.


Sorry, Mark, I missed that one. I'll spread the word. 

Don, remember I have no OTA, so my mileage will differ at times.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

So based on the feedback we've seen here, it's apparent that the version which went out as L180 was not the latest beta software version, i.e. it was an older version of the beta software which became L180. Hence, not all of the fixes which Mark had seen found their way into our hands.

This is disappointing, but to be expected. The decision was probably made at the management level, along the lines of "Well, this software build from x many days back seems pretty good as a candidate, so lets go ahead and release it". It's also possible that the engineers are continuing to maintain two different software baselines, one being the "main line" and one being the "beta line" (or branch), and that not all of the fixes on the beta branch got merged back to the main released software line.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

ibglowin said:


> Do we need to start an Official Broke List for L180 for all things that were working but are now no longer working with L180?!
> 
> :nono2:


Does that make you a beta tester or something???

Edit: Okay, stupid question, I read the comment wrong. I'm a moron today... Please disregard....


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Slordak said:


> This is disappointing, but to be expected. The decision was probably made at the management level, along the lines of "Well, this software build from x many days back seems pretty good as a candidate, so lets go ahead and release it". It's also possible that the engineers are continuing to maintain two different software baselines, one being the "main line" and one being the "beta line" (or branch), and that not all of the fixes on the beta branch got merged back to the main released software line.


Maybe it is something like, "This candidate is pretty stable, let's release it! Maybe that will take their minds off of the firewire/dishwire fiasco from last week!"


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Unfortunately, that's what I think happened as well...Friday afternoon releases almost NEVER happen.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Unfortunately, that's what I think happened as well...Friday afternoon releases almost NEVER happen.


If that was indeed the motive, I think it worked!!!! :nono2:


----------

